# Razr Camera.apk



## flipside82 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can someone please extract the camera.apk off of the razr so we can use it on the bionic. Got to play with it at a verizon store and it is way better than the bionics camera in terms of lagness and what not. Thank you!


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

If u have the device in your hand its rather easy to pull the apk, install root explore, nav to /system/app find camera.apk and its odex file, copy, then paste to sd, then send to your phone
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

If they get the camera on our phone, I hope for the lockscreen to quickly follow.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Razr system dump

http://db.tt/qX0unyWm

Your welcome


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Feel like an idiot but i can't get the razr radio working can someone list some instructions please


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have headphones plugged in? The radio wont work or you cant install it??


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry camera not sure what i was thinking


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Razr system dump
> 
> http://db.tt/qX0unyWm
> 
> Your welcome


I just downloaded the system dump, and noticed that there are no corresponding .odex files. Is this dump a full dump, or just the .apk files?


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

The apk won't install for me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Using it. Its fast.... waaay faster then the bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Using it. Its fast.... waaay faster then the bionic.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


How did you install it?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I can pm you what rom are you using?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Liberty


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Ahhh. Running th3ory not sure if it would work. But ill shoot you the file.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

syntheticreality said:


> The apk won't install for me
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You have to install it as a system app probably


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I flashed it in CWM and it works great!! No problems here on liberty. The Guy who made the flashable .zip is not on but ill have him post it. Or give me permission to post tomorrow

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Ahhh. Running th3ory not sure if it would work. But ill shoot you the file.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Can you send me the file also?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried pushing blur home, camera, and gallery to stock de-odexed 5.7.893. No dice.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

adroidman said:


> I flashed it in CWM and it works great!! No problems here on liberty. The Guy who made the flashable .zip is not on but ill have him post it. Or give me permission to post tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


please do. I don't like the bionic camera.


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

Deleted post. Didn't read all the posts.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Brb......


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Posted the file on the new thread.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

